# Unnecessary Censorship



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I saw a pretty cool video earlier this morning, and hadn't quite had my cup of coffee yet when I threw this together. I should probably put my efforts towards editing my other lawn videos.

Edit: Changed source because I need to reap some karma.

https://www.reddit.com/r/videos/comments/8tapej/unnecessary_censorship/


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

What a $%&* #^&% video. I want to buy a #$%#& myself.


----------

